# Simpsons on DVD.



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

Well I have Season One on DVD. Just bought Season Two off ebay and got it in the mail on Tuesday. Got it for $36.25 with shipping, alot better than what Fox wants. 

I hate the set-up on it! Have to hit play 4 times before the show selection comes on the screen. Other than that, it's good. Just going to start the 3rd disc tonight.

Does anyone know when Season Three is to come out? I thought I saw someplace it was like December of 2002. But I am not sure if it is or not.


----------



## Wedgecon (Jul 13, 2002)

dvdplanet.com usually has good prices on DVD's...They also have a store for those that live in Southern California..it was the biggest DVD store I have ever seen....

They are selling the Simpsons season#2 for $34.99..plus S&H I assume...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Is it out yet???? I thought August... Wait it is August...


----------



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *Is it out yet???? I thought August... Wait it is August... *


Well, Fox still has it as Pre-Order for August 6th. Mine was at my door on July 30th. Haven't seen it in Best Buy yet though.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thatguy16 _
> *Well I have Season One on DVD. Just bought Season Two off ebay and got it in the mail on Tuesday. Got it for $36.25 with shipping, alot better than what Fox wants. *


Ummm, if you go to Fox's online store, www.foxstore.com , you can order it for $24.97 + s&h (about $3 I think) by entering the code FOXSURVEY in the discount code box during the checkout process


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

ugh-homer simpson SHOULD NOT be the number two cartoon character on tv guides list...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I can't wait to get mine. Looking forward to having a good copy of "The Bartman" music video. I originally recorded it onto VHS way back when it was first on MTV.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm heading to Best Buy during lunch. I hope they have it... I have a cassette single of "Do the Bartman". Rock on! :righton:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

can u buy other show seasons too? where at?


----------



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *can u buy other show seasons too? where at? *


"Simpsons": Season One and Season Two. $25.99-$39.99 each season.

"X-Files": Season One to Season Five. $99.99-$119.99 each season.

"Buffy": Season One and Season Two. $39.99-$49.99 each season.

"M*A*S*H": Season One. $39.99

"Sex In The City": Season One to Three. $39.99-$49.99

"Friends": Season One. $49.99-$54.99

That's all I can think of. You can get them at Best Buy, Fye, Target. Ebay, but you have to watch out there! Cause there are alot of people who sell VCD rip off's that come from China, not cool. Best bet is to try the stores.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Well I just paid $39.99 for The Simpsons at Best Buy. I don't care about price too much... :shrug:


----------



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

Family Guy was a better Sitcom


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bogi _
> *Family Guy was a better Sitcom  *


The Simpsons is the best written tv show ever. Any show that can be watch by 8 year olds and 70 year olds and get laughs has to be well written. Family Guy was funny, but it never transcended the sitcom mold.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Has The Simpson's gone syndication yet?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Has The Simpson's gone syndication yet? *


Thats a joke right? 

I could watch The Simpsons 5 times a night if I had the time between all the channels that have them on...


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *
> 
> Thats a joke right?
> ...


Only 5 ?!?! :lol:

I get SEVEN episodes a day M-F between my locals and distants, plus 2 or 3 more on Sunday


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I guess I'm just not trying...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I guess they are syndication everywhere else but here.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

No, can't be. I've never been somewhere that didn't have it on... What do all the kids at Marshall do after class???


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They have it on a Fox station here but not any other station. I thought syndicated shows got picked up by other networks as well.


----------

